# //mAr's Rig LianLi PC70 v1 (WARNING 1mb Pics)



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2004)

After christmass i've built my new rig, some new and some old Hardware.
Partlist:

Athlon FX53 0432SPMW
MSI K8N Neo2  0412 - mosfets cooled
2x512mb Twinmos Twister Pro "TCCD"
Sapphire X800 XT PE vmodded
OCZ ADJ 520W
LianLi PC70 + LianLi HDD Kit, with 4x 120mm Noiseblocker SX2, 4x 80mm Noiseblocker S2 
Innovatek Fan-O-Matic PRO "USB", DFS "Durchflussturbine", WaterTemp sensor, 4 other Temp sensors
watercooling: HTF2-X Tripple, Cape NB, Cape GP, 1A-Cooling HV3 "silver mod", Cape Coolplex 50, Eheim 1250, TygonR3603 tubings 11/8,2mm
LG 4160B 
2x Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 160GB (HDS722516VLSA80) Raid0 on native nV controller, 1x 120GB Maxtor 7200.7
SCSI soon




(Click to enlarge)



(Click to enlarge) 


 
(Click to enlarge)



(Click to enlarge) 



(Click to enlarge) 



(Click to enlarge) 



(Click to enlarge) 



(Click to enlarge) 



(Click to enlarge)


 
(Click to enlarge) 



What do you think?


----------



## Bastieeeh (Dec 27, 2004)

A very fast machine I guess but it lacks a bit in terms of amount of memory imho.


----------



## //mAr (Dec 28, 2004)

btw some fact:
CPU: 270x10 @ 1,6v (Ram timings: 2,5-3-3-7-1T)
litres per minute: 1,36
average watertemp: 26,7°C @ load
x800 xt pe Clocks: 620/620


----------



## The Rage (Dec 28, 2004)

nice fast computer      i like your water cooling system, where did u find that at? but i would have went a different way with the case though..


----------



## Radical_53 (Dec 28, 2004)

Very nice stuff there!  

There couldn't nearly be any better housing for the FX


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 28, 2004)

It looks like a fridge, on steroids!


----------



## //mAr (Jan 5, 2005)

3dmar01 32,7k 

3dmark05


----------



## PSDeluX (Jan 6, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> 3dmar01 32,7k
> 
> 3dmark05



Well, hmm its a real nice rig //mar but shit you got lots of shortcuts on your desktop .


----------



## //mAr (Jan 19, 2005)

will be updated soon with new hardware:
MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond SLI
2x6800gt - SLI
innovatek nv40 watercooling


----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice rig! you must have invested a lot of dough on it 
How much does it score on 3dmark03?



			
				Bastieeeh said:
			
		

> A very fast machine I guess but it lacks a bit in terms of amount of memory imho.



I think 1GB is good enough for all games and applications at the time being


----------



## //mAr (Jan 22, 2005)

MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond SLI
first MSI 6800gt + innovatek nv40 watercooling *blue lights*
arrived and plugged in my sys.

Pics soon


----------



## //mAr (Jan 26, 2005)

new hardware:
cat want to play with :>






firts pic ...



klick to enlarge


SLI in few days...


----------



## Urlyin (Jan 26, 2005)

Love to see the benchmarks after you install the SLI ...  

Now that is what you call Sweeeeeet!


----------



## //mAr (Jan 29, 2005)

changed msi
got xfx now - runnin' fine @ 450/1200 

3dmarks:
3dmark 05 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=529871 *6K*
3dmark 03 http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3642368 *14K*


----------



## //mAr (Jan 30, 2005)




----------



## wazzledoozle (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## 15th Warlock (Jan 31, 2005)

That's one scary looking cat


----------



## Radical_53 (Feb 1, 2005)

Gets better and better every day!


----------



## //mAr (Feb 2, 2005)

sli working


----------



## //mAr (Feb 3, 2005)

3dmark sli links
03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3657005
05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=542953
01: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8406193

=)


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 3, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> 3dmark sli links
> 03: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3657005
> 05: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=542953
> 01: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k1=8406193
> ...



Thanks for the links //mar, btw, I think the 3dmark03 link isn't working:



> Project Comparison
> The project id is not valid - it is possible that this project has not been published. Please check the URL.


----------



## //mAr (Feb 4, 2005)

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3662511  new 03 link
24.1k


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 4, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3662511  new 03 link
> 24.1k


----------



## //mAr (Feb 20, 2005)

new 3dmark 05 11,4k: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=600676
new 3dmark 03 24,2: http://service.futuremark.com/compare?2k3=3720252


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 20, 2005)

How come only running it in Single Channel? from the pics anyway thats how it looks


----------



## //mAr (Feb 24, 2005)

Athlon FX53 0432SPMW
MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond SLI
2x512mb Twinmos Twister Pro DRR600 "TCCD"
2x XFX 6800GT SLI 450/1200
OCZ ADJ 520W
LianLi PC70 + LianLi HDD Kit, with 4x 120mm Noiseblocker SX2, 4x 80mm Noiseblocker S2 
Innovatek Fan-O-Matic PRO "USB", DFS "Durchflussturbine", WaterTemp sensor, 4 other Temp sensors
watercooling: HTF2-X Tripple, Black Ice Pro Dual, MSI Diamond Freezer, 2x Innovatek NV40 rev2, 1A-Cooling HV3 "silver mod", Cape Coolplex 50, 2x Laing DCC, TygonR3603 tubings 11/8,2mm
LG 4160B 
2x Hitachi Deskstar 7K250 160GB (HDS722516VLSA80) Raid0 and 2x WD Raptor 74GB Raid0 on native nV controller, 1x 120GB Maxtor 7200.7
Audigy MP3+


----------



## wazzledoozle (Feb 24, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> Athlon FX53 0432SPMW
> MSI K8N Neo4 Diamond SLI
> 2x512mb Twinmos Twister Pro DRR600 "TCCD"
> 2x XFX 6800GT SLI 450/1200
> ...



Benchmark that beast!


----------



## //mAr (Feb 25, 2005)

11854 points 3dmark05
#4 in da world 
http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=620825


----------



## wazzledoozle (Mar 5, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> 11854 points 3dmark05
> #4 in da world
> http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dm05=620825



Actually it is 3rd according to the futuremark website   
But you need to publish it so other people can see.
4th is 11843, clsoe but no pie

Also, Look at this-
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=45575&page=1&pp=15
   

Also look at his setup-
http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=10221


----------



## wtf8269 (Apr 12, 2005)

That is frickin crazy.    That computer will still fly three years from now.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Apr 13, 2005)

//mAr

That comp is


----------



## djbbenn (May 12, 2005)

Couldn't of said it any better 

-Dan


----------



## nightelf84 (May 14, 2005)

Gotta love that BEAST of a machine, but a CLean and Tidy one always gets extra points


----------



## djbbenn (May 15, 2005)

Ya you have to have it neat...every time I see my friends case with the flat IDE cables and the power cables going everywhere I cringe. lol

-Dan


----------



## gR3iF (May 15, 2005)

hm thats why i spend a whole day for putting my cable in round ones and hide them so i only see 2 fan cables


----------



## zAAm (May 16, 2005)

That's one mean rig //mAr! Great job! Although with all that power and the default XP wallpaper?!?    Also, you can consider cutting out that nasty case fan grill and replacing it with a nice one for more airflow? Just a thought... Use it, don't use it.


----------



## JosefBud (May 18, 2005)

Nice..same mobo as mine too, I should take notes  . My face literally looked like  when I saw that watercooling system..I want it sooo badly.


----------



## Polaris573 (May 26, 2005)

beautiful.  If I had the money I would build something very similar.  Great job.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 26, 2005)

Does the SLI cooling block work well? I have been curious since I first saw it.


----------



## //mAr (Jun 6, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Does the SLI cooling block work well? I have been curious since I first saw it.


yes it does. about 54°C load @ 30°C watertemp
6800gt running with 1.4v like 6800 ultras oced @ 450+/1200+

i have some changes in my system.
i'm using Twinmos UTT BH-5 @ 261 @ 1,5-2-2-5-7-256 @ 3,7v
and change to 4000+ sandiego which is running 2870Mhz full prime/systool/3dmark/superpi stable with 1.55v

so i was able to break the magic 12k wall in 3dmark05 and the 36k in 3dmark01 

3dmark01 36400 
3dmark05 12005 

new pics soon and review of 4000+ and crucial ballistix tracer and win xp 64bit vs 32bit


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 6, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> yes it does. about 54°C load @ 30°C watertemp
> 6800gt running with 1.4v like 6800 ultras oced @ 450+/1200+
> 
> i have some changes in my system.
> ...


What are you going to do with that FX53? Not that I want it (eventhough I do), I could never afford it.

Unbelievable scores by the way.


----------



## //mAr (Jun 6, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> What are you going to do with that FX53? Not that I want it (eventhough I do), I could never afford it.
> 
> Unbelievable scores by the way.


fx53 is already sold. 
thanks!


----------



## //mAr (Jun 12, 2005)

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=22892


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 13, 2005)

Can you do a Prime95 benchmark please? I'm curious how low the numbers are.

I really need to get an OCZ Powerstream lol... I'm hoping one of those will let me push this 3500+ a little further.

I'm out of money for now though. I just ordered a Lian Li PC-65B + 3 80mm Tt Smart fans. I got a holesaw to put two blowholes in the side for my video card and put another blowhole below the existing rear fan. I should probably start my own project log.


----------



## //mAr (Jun 14, 2005)

i'll do prime95 benchmark later ... but p4 is better in prime ... :|


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 14, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

> i'll do prime95 benchmark later ... but p4 is better in prime ... :|


Yeah I know, but you can still compare AMDs to AMDs. My old 3200 ClawHammer 754 was only slightly faster in Prime95 than my moms old socket 423 1.7ghz P4.

Oh yeah, what kind of temperatures are you running?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Jun 17, 2005)

//mAr said:
			
		

>


How much speed does the cat add?


----------



## //mAr (Jun 19, 2005)

my temps about 33°C idle and 44°C load with a roomtemp of 22°C.

on friday my board died :/ will get a new one on wednesday...

will make some new pics ...


/edit
new:
Zern PQ Plus CPU Watercooling Unit (about 8°C better on CPUs with IHS than 1A-Cooling HV3)










SuperPi 1M:






there will be soon a new revision of the dfi board with more space between the pci-e 16x (8x) slots...




waiting for it =) (left side new one)


----------



## //mAr (Dec 26, 2005)

some update soon....
mushkin xp4000 redlines (winbond utt-ch5)
Asus EN7800GT
DFI nF4 Lanparty UT SLI-DR Expert


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2005)

dude this thing looks SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 27, 2005)

Are you planning to get another 7800 GT and run SLI? I would have thought that your two 6800's in SLI would have been faster than a 7800 GT. Congrats though man, I had an RDX200, but I couldn't handle it. Too buggy for me. Let us know what kind of OCs you get with the new board and that 4000 though, and some benchies too!


----------



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2005)

only 1... it's enough for gaming...
6800gt sli was only a little bit faster... but i dont want to have sli any longer.  

first aq3 run...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2005)

dude thats sick!!!! congrats!!!


----------



## //mAr (Dec 27, 2005)

maybe time to change to a dualcore 
but it's so expensive...


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2005)

^ do what u whant but just put my address on that 4000+


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 27, 2005)

Damn dude that GT is scoring higher than my X1800XT.


----------



## //mAr (Dec 28, 2005)

mhmm yeah, but if you clock your x1800xt ... you'll score more 

x1800xt is a beast ... but 200USD more...


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love to, but nothing seems to work right yet. So I'm just going to wait. It plays everything at max settings that I can throw at it anyway.


----------



## //mAr (Jan 14, 2006)

small update on case mod gallerie with new pics...

maybe going to buy 7900/x1900 + amd x2 4600/4800+


----------



## AMDCam (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey mar, do you know anything about the 7900 yet? I'm thinking about going PCIe, but not until there's a card that will double the power of my 6800GT (overclocked to UEE). I went from 8500 to 9800 Pro to 6800GT and am still waiting for a new generation to double like my other cards.


----------



## jofultner (Feb 26, 2006)

Very cool case design.I like the small Resi in back of case,sweet.Take your time and do some wire sleeving and wire management.It will be more than worth it,very Professional,Jo


----------



## //mAr (Jun 1, 2006)

updated with 2gb mushkin xp4000 and x2 3800+ xpmw and PoV 7900GT some time ago


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 1, 2006)

Done any overclocking with the 3800?


----------

